
Apollo's Competition - veritas
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/23/here-comes-competition-apollo/
======
veritas
I looked at their site (Slingshot) and although the framework seems
interesting, there's a catch. To use it free you have to host on their "Joyent
Accelerators." Bah... no thanks. I'll just Apollo or XUL.

